

Where to find stock images? - coliveira

Do you guys know of any good source of stock images that can be used on blogs/web sites?  (free or inexpensive is better)<p>I searched recently on Google, but the free ones I found had very low quality. I would like to get recommendations before paying for such a service.
======
blurry
I use istockphoto.com. It's not free but at $1 per image who cares. The images
are all tagged so the search works really well.

------
yan
If you're not making a profit, all photos on flickr are CC licensed.

------
gaius
Corbis.

